# Birch Run gun shows any good?



## IRock (Jan 24, 2003)

I was wondering if any of you attend any of the Birch run gun shows? Do they have a decent selection of guns and reloading supplies? The only ones we have in the Detroit area are at Gibralter Trade center and they are just terrible. They are very small with not much to offer other than a few good size gun dealers. No reloading supplies at all, and not much for any ammo selection either. Would it be worth the drive from the Utica area to go to a Birch Run show?


----------



## Jonah Hex (Jan 25, 2003)

When I lived downstate I went to a show out at the Novi Civic Center that was pretty good. That was about 7 yrs. ago. All the shows I've been to since all have the same crappy vintage military guns with way overpriced yellowed price tags.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

IRock, I live in BR, not been to a show yet. The guys I have talked with say it is a good show. I know the parking lot is full everytime there is a show.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

kingfisher 11, is that the Birch Run Expo Center? If so, where is it located in Birch Run? Why I'm asking is, there is a Bass Pro Hunting Time Expo there on Feb 7-9


----------



## IRock (Jan 24, 2003)

I have been told it is the building that used to be the NHL arena right off I-75.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Good show in my opinion.

Head west from the exit, stay in the right lane. At the "hockey rink".


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

It is the Expo center. Get off exit 136, go past McDonalds. Turn right and your there.

I have heard many say it is much better for parking then the big Midland gun and knife show.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Can one buy a rifle or shotgun at a show and bring it home that day? Does anyone know how buying a handgun online works?


----------



## IRock (Jan 24, 2003)

To buy a handgun online you need to have a local FFL holder have the gun sent to him so they can then transfer the firearm to you. They may charge you any where from $10 to $20 or whatever they want to do the paper work.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

To buy ANY modern cartridge gun on-line: shotgun, rifle, or handgun, you need someone with an FFL to take possesion first.

With re: to gun shows; Most people now have phones so they can call in and do and "instant check" and you can take the gun home same day. Most shows are advertised well in advance so you can apply for a pistol purchase permit and have one for that weekend. Just remember to take the permit back to your local PD if you don't use it.....otherwise you could be setting yourself up for a world of hurt. 

The main thing to remember about gun shows is: CAVEAT EMPTOR! let the buyer beware! If the gun doesn't work once you get it home, breaks after you use it a couple of times, ect, you usually have little recourse to get a replacement or refund, esp. on used guns.

I used to go to the gun shows at the Gilbralter Trade Centers until they started charging for parking, charging for admission, ect. I wasnt' getting any "bargains" on the prices, so I just found myself a couple of good "mom & pop" dealers and buy what I need through them (mostly powder). I also buy a lot of reloading and shooting supplies via catalogs now. The other thing I found disturbing at the gun shows was the amount of unsafe gun handling.....it was just as rampant with the dealers (who should know better) as the customers!
Let us know it the Birch Run show is any good.............


----------



## bubo2069 (Oct 31, 2001)

I just went to it last weekend and the show was packed. I found a few good prices on some guns but all I went for was ammo. for those of you who go to gibraltar, this show BLOWS IT OUT OF THE WATER


----------



## IRock (Jan 24, 2003)

Did they have much reloading supplies that you noticed? I thought about going but wasn't able to make it.


----------



## Braudhed (Oct 18, 2002)

I went to this last week and was disappointed. Go to the one in March (22nd & 23rd) Last year the one in March had more tables and better deals.


----------



## skinne (Dec 20, 2000)

the 1 in march im guessing is probley 1 of the bigger 1s they have.its the gun show that use to be held at the midland cvic arena but after years of traffic backups,people blocking driveways while parking on the street due to lack of parking they had to move it and midland didnt have a big enough place to have it.the show ran for over 42years in midland so its well known.hope this helps out on the size of the show they will ahve in march i dont remember how many tables they had but they use to have some good prices


----------

